# Online camera retailers that you've had good (or bad) service from.



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a dslr, probably a Pentax K-r, some time this year, funds permitting, and was wondering if anyone had any favourites. I've seen loads of links to retailers, but people don't tend to say whether they had good, bad or indifferent service from them. The ed linked to one called Lambda Tek a while ago, and while the prices look good, I wouldn't want to buy from somewhere based only on their trustpilot or pricegrabber ratings ('cos frankly those ratings seem to be circular and shitty).


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd recommend Amazon - I was really impressed with the way that they'd _already despatched_ a replacement Samsung phone to me after I'd emailed them to say that I had a _possible_ minor defect.

Although you can get some extra savings from buying goods from non UK sites, I'd always advise paying a little bit extra for a UK retailer.

I bought something off Lambda Tek recently and they rather pissed me off with their vagueness on delivery.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 28, 2012)

So not Big Norman?


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a pentax Kr last year.  Looked all over the web and ended up getting it from a shop less than a mile away
http://www.devoncamera.co.uk/index.cfm/categories/pentax-823.   Really helpful too.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

Belushi said:


> So not Big Norman?


Unfortunately, it doesn't seem possible to have any kind of discussion about BigNorman on these boards without their threatening lawyers getting involved.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought a camera via the Co-op's online electrical shop thingy last year (possibly a small / mainstream range of kit for the serious photographer, although they seem to do the aforementioned Pentax).  It arrived when they said it would.  I've not had any problems with it to know what they are like if you have problems, if you see what i mean.

I've never been threatened by their lawyers either.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't seem possible to have any kind of discussion about BigNorman on these boards without their threatening lawyers getting involved.


 
If BigNorman have nothing to hide, then they have nothing to fear, surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I bought a camera via the Co-op's online electrical shop thingy last year (possibly a small / mainstream range of kit for the serious photographer, although they seem to do the aforementioned Pentax). It arrived when they said it would. I've not had any problems with it to know what they are like if you have problems, if you see what i mean.


 
I do see. Good prices, too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I do see. Good prices, too.


 
Although be aware that Co-op Electrical do in some cases use Editor's favourite couriers 

Although my camera arrived when it was supposed to, and Mum-Tat had a new telly delivered (again on time) this week.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had nothing but good results from:

Ffordes
Grays
Aperture


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

A website called SLRHut is offering an extraordinary cheap deal on the Olympus OM-D at £669. So cheap in fact that I'm thinking it can't be true (it's £999 everywhere else). 

Just like I'd never, ever buy anything off BigNorman, I'm hugely unlikely to ever invest a big chunk of cash in a company I've never heard of, but I was idly curious if anyone has ever used them?

Just like that other site, they also seem to have wildly enthusiast reviews, mainly by one-post contributors to TrustPilot.
http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/slrhut.co.uk


----------



## what (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> A website called SLRHut is offering an extraordinary cheap deal on the Olympus OM-D at £669. So cheap in fact that I'm thinking it can't be true(it's £999 everywhere else).
> 
> Just like I'd never, ever buy anything off BigNorman, I'm hugely unlikely to ever invest a big chunk of cash in a company I've never heard of, but I was idly curious if anyone has ever used them?
> 
> ...


 
Its from the states you need to add about £100-£150 duty tax to see what you'll pay


----------



## Citizen66 (May 17, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> If BigNorman have nothing to hide, then they have nothing to fear, surely?



I considered buying from them at one point but some of their prices seemed too good to be true so I googled bignorman.com reviews and not very much came up at all, apart from closed discussions where people had obviously been leaned on. Didn't fill me with confidence tbh. Didn't realise there'd been an issue here too.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2012)

I've used Lambda Tek for computer components for years and have never once had a problem.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I considered buying from them at one point but some of their prices seemed too good to be true so I googled bignorman.com reviews and not very much came up at all, apart from closed discussions where people had obviously been leaned on. Didn't fill me with confidence tbh. Didn't realise there'd been an issue here too.


 
That's because the ed was forced to pull the thread after a couple of posters didn't praise bignorman, and made remarks as to how, if you paid for a brand new camera and a lens, you expected the camera and lens you ordered to arrive.
All in all, they (or rather their "customer services manager") came across as totally cuntish and only interested in preserving a good name that they don't actually have.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've used Lambda Tek for computer components for years and have never once had a problem.


 
I shall bear that in mind.


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)

I have bought used Lenses from Jessops a few times. I think they may have stopped selling used stuff, but back when they did, they were pretty good.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 17, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's because the ed was forced to pull the thread after a couple of posters didn't praise bignorman, and made remarks as to how, if you paid for a brand new camera and a lens, you expected the camera and lens you ordered to arrive.
> All in all, they (or rather their "customer services manager") came across as totally cuntish and only interested in preserving a good name that they don't actually have.



They really need to sort either their business model or PR department out.

This came up on moneysaving expert:

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3541081

Which gave me palpatations. I'd rather see mixed reviews than someone attempting to knuckle down on any criticism. All that did was convince me that i'd be better off spending the extra fifty quid or whatever using somewhere that didn't employ unsavoury bullying tactics towards bad reviews (which may be fully justified). If I spend a fair chunk of my hard earned on equipment I bloody well don't want the right to complain for shitty service stripped from me if I don't feel I've received the service I was due.


----------



## Suzanne Storm (Jul 18, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm thinking about buying a dslr, probably a Pentax K-r, some time this year, funds permitting, and was wondering if anyone had any favourites. I've seen loads of links to retailers, but people don't tend to say whether they had good, bad or indifferent service from them. The ed linked to one called Lambda Tek a while ago, and while the prices look good, I wouldn't want to buy from somewhere based only on their trustpilot or pricegrabber ratings ('cos frankly those ratings seem to be circular and shitty).


 Well I have had bad service from both BIG NORMAN and PROCAMERASHOP so do not buy from either of these!  They grab your money, send faulty goods, and then do not reply to your emails.  I have been recommended to use HDEW and will try them.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Amazon have been brilliant.

Oh, and obviously Jacobs are the shittiest. They steal your money. Literally.


----------



## Tom Irvine (Nov 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I considered buying from them at one point but some of their prices seemed too good to be true so I googled bignorman.com reviews and not very much came up at all, apart from closed discussions where people had obviously been leaned on. Didn't fill me with confidence tbh. Didn't realise there'd been an issue here too.


 
I ordered from BigNorman in February 2012 and got my camera very quickly and in good order.
Recently it has gone a bit wrong and my e-mails are being totally ignored.  My 3 year guarantee looks to be worthless.
Look at all the good posts they have and they are all many month's old. It says very little for their business.
May be going down the drain perhaps ?
They do not even show their telephone number.
I would not recommend them now, although I would have not so long ago. Any company which threatens legal action over any adverse comments are not worth dealing with.
So beware!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good first post! However, I think editor had grief from bignorman when people complained about it on here...


----------



## Tom Irvine (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been looking at other comments about BigNorman. Try http://www.hotukdeals.com/misc/big-norman-com-1062563?ppp=60

<ed: deleted until the claims can be substantiated>

One last word:
KEEP AWAY FROM BIGNORMAN !


Citizen66 said:


> Good first post! However, I think editor had grief from bignorman when people complained about it on here...


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally I fucking hate Big Norman with a passion, but unless you can immediately substantiate the claims you posted, your post will disappear.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2012)

The general rule, which I followed but also checked online reviews and threats of removal of - which makes it worse, is: if it seems too good to be true it usually is.

Their prices are _very_ competitive though, I must admit.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 1, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> <snipped>
> 
> Personally I fucking hate Big Norman with a passion, but unless you can immediately substantiate the claims you posted, your post will disappear.


 
The fact that BigNorman gets heavy with lawyers and threats on any website which offers criticism, tells you all you need to know IMO.

p.s. got no problems with you deleting this if you think you might need to in order to avoid crap from BigNorman and his lawyers Ed.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 1, 2012)

Kikatek - massive knobs who flagrantly flout the law with regard to the return of faulty products.


----------

